# Nikon Or Canon which one is good Brand?



## sjohny84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi I want to be DSLR Camera For Photography. I like Nikon D90. My Friend Told me about Canon T3i Camera. But I am Confused Which Brand Is Good? Canon Or Nikon.
Plz Help me to choose camera.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are both good in slightly different ways. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Peterjay (Mar 4, 2011)

Canon and Nikon are both excellent. Deciding which one to buy is mostly a matter of the features you need and personal preference. I use Canon gear, but I'd be equally happy with Nikon. Lots of companies make very good cameras these days, but Canon and Nikon are still the gold standard.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

This topic is just as difficult as asking what type of canister filter is better. Everybody has their own experiences and a personal preference.

Personally I have a Nikon D80 and have been a Nikon person since my Point-and-shoot days. I like the feel of their camera bodies (they feel more well built and stronger, although a little heavier), and have never had and issue with my equipment. On the other hand I have a friend who loves Cannon and wouldn't switch from that either. 

My suggestion would be to do your research (just like you would for fish tank gear) and determine one of each line that would fit your needs. Then go to a camera store (not Best Buy or Circuit City, but a true photo shop camera store and talk to someone about the 2 you like. They'll work with you, let you play with them a little bit and help you make an informed decision.

Just my 2 sense.

Kenny


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I think you should decide your price range and compare the models from both Nikon and Canon in that range. When I bought my Canon 40D a few years ago, I was comparing it with the Nikon D300 which was a better camera but, also $400.00 more. So, I went with the Canon. This year, I think Canon has made some better models in several price ranges. But, next year, it might be Nikon again. They are extremely competitive that way. Once you make your choice, you will probably stick with that brand because you might buy lenses that you will want to continue to use and you will become accustomed to the menuing and button functionality. Either brand you can't go wrong. Just compare models in your price range.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Best thing you can do is go to the store and try them out. Both Canon and Nikon are good cameras and you really cant go wrong with either. There are other players as well. Really comes down to budget and your needs in a camera.


----------

